# Post Your "Lazy Dog"



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Let's see some doggies being lazy and silly!

Meeko decided that he wanted to play, but was too lazy to get up, so this was the end result this morning.
[video]http://tinypic.com/r/6zlnnl/8[/video]


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Go away.


----------



## Godwit (Apr 7, 2014)

our game of "lazy tug" this morning. I like to sit on the floor with him and have a quick snuggle/game/training sesh before I tend to my responsibilities 
















Thats the third zebra he's killed. What a guy!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So laze


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

jade5280 said:


> So laze


Ryker is so handsome! Love the last pic - reminds me of "hey, I still have 5 minutes before the alarm goes off...cover me back up - now" heeheehee


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Earlier this month I was at my parents place helping clean the yard after a typhoon and Tasha was out there with us. I was having her "help" by taking sticks to the burn pile...she "helped" twice then disappeared. Every time I stopped to take a break I had to hunt down her hiding spots.

Hiding spot 1:









Hiding spot 2 was much better:









Found you!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Ryker is so handsome! Love the last pic - reminds me of "hey, I still have 5 minutes before the alarm goes off...cover me back up - now" heeheehee


Haha he watches me from under the blankets while I'm getting ready for work in the morning. So jealous I wish I could sleep all day!


----------



## superdi99 (Jul 23, 2014)

Arya at rest...


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

lazy girl, and sooooo dignified.


Dove licks her feet to fall asleep


This is just Blue


Remus sunning himself


Duke wasn't always grey, but he has always been just a bit lazy (with several of the foster pups, teaching them the ways of lazy). 


Closest to lazy Hobgoblin gets, he has stolen the couch.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

The doorway was taken almost a year ago but still is hilarious. 

The bed one was a couple of weeks ago. I needed to pee and hubby was pinning down the blankets on one side and Manna was pinning me down on the other. Took nearly 15 minutes to wake her and convince her that my need to pee was a good reason to move.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

An old one of Toby:



Yes, he pulled the rug over on top of himself:


Both of them:


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

What a fun thread!










Kay with a bull terrier puppy we were fostering for the bull terrier rescue a few years ago


















Keaton doesn't have very many lazy moments - or when he does it is usually impossible to get a picture of it.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Sleepy after swimming


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

When we first got Bennie she was quite lazy. If by lazy you mean unable to move for over ten minutes...



















Now she's go go go, ALL the time!


----------



## PurplePointer (Jul 4, 2014)

There is such a thing as too much fetch… for dogs and kids


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Top to bottom: Merida (former foster, adopted), Denali (mine), and Molly (former foster, adopted).









I don't even.




































Kaytu and Denali









After skijoring


















Kay









Denali


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a problem of taking way too many pictures in general, but I really love sleepy lazy dogs. I can't stop. I'm addicted.









Kay


















Nali


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

<-- Boss did this until he was like 8 months old, or so. The back of the couch didn't last long...


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lazy Luna is lazy...


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I have many, many more.... these 6 photo's are from July/August.


----------



## Idrankwhat (Feb 7, 2011)

Bear Shepherd / Husky mix and Pixie a Mini Pinsher


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Ranger









Fred the foster (who is going for a home visit today!)









Ranger and his BFF that Labnado, Gauge


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I was getting ready for the day. Hamilton... was not. 



Helping weigh my legs down so I could nap... this is laziness post not-laziness, hence the harness. 



Too lazy to even put his tongue away!


Lazily sniffing out the side of the hammock


Nothing better for laziness than a good sunbeam


----------

